# Billing for multiple births



## gmlittle (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking for other Coders thoughts on billing Vaginal delivery of twins with the following procedures and modifiers:

Twin A-- 59400
Twin B-- 59409-52,59

Thanks in advance
Gina, CPC, CEMC


----------



## rremington (Dec 9, 2009)

*Coding Twins*

Vaginal Birth no complications no modifiers straight

59400, 59409


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 9, 2009)

I believe ACOG suggests the following:
Vaginal Baby A 59400; baby B 59409-59
My opinion:  don't use -52 as there is a complete delivery only for baby B.


----------

